# Web Hosting



## choudang (Nov 10, 2008)

Please suggest a gud but cheap web hosting provider... 

we have already register the domain name and looking for hosting....

what about ZNET india..

site will be covering... 
# few downloads in zip, exe, pdf
# tutorial and demos

ecommarce will be a part in coming future.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

* *whost.in or *www.ewebguru.com

If your site is going to get tons of visitors (per day) than go for *www.dreamhost.com

Else whost.in or ewebguru is best choice for you


----------



## choudang (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks buddy. 

just one more question..... how long it will take to up.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 10, 2008)

warrior said:


> thanks buddy.
> 
> just one more question..... how long it will take to up.


Maximum 30 min. after payment conformation.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 10, 2008)

I am already hosting 3 sites and got 4 domains with him with ravi's whost.in
(whost.in and techhunt.org are managed by the same guy, Ravi.)
Recommended.


----------



## choudang (Nov 10, 2008)

i think ewebguru is more valuable in terms on payment .

Thank you guys for your valuable guide......... i going with ewebguru..


----------



## lizzy (Nov 13, 2008)

I host with *www.lmh0sted.com Since i joined them they swept me off my feet the way they deal with billing and technical queries. They use ICQ messenger for billing and technical support 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Questions get answered almost instantaneously. I had a ton of questions that i bombarded billing and technical support with and they were so friendly and so eager to help me every step of the way. I never want to host with another hosting provider as there staff is a breeze to work with. I think there support staff is the best you will find on this planet and i am saying this because i have experienced them hands on so I'm saying this out of my experience dealing with them.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

lizzy said:


> I host with *www.lmh0sted.com Since i joined them they swept me off my feet the way they deal with billing and technical queries. They use ICQ messenger for billing and technical support 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Questions get answered almost instantaneously. I had a ton of questions that i bombarded billing and technical support with and they were so friendly and so eager to help me every step of the way. I never want to host with another hosting provider as there staff is a breeze to work with. I think there support staff is the best you will find on this planet and i am saying this because i have experienced them hands on so I'm saying this out of my experience dealing with them.


The site even fails to load


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd recommend:
*Outpowerhosting*
*outpowerhosting.com/main/
*Host4Cheap*
*www.host4cheap.org/

Both site owner are reputed members of this forum. I have a domain with both of them and their really really superb.
Other Forum Members will also agree.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks thewisecrab


----------



## ahref (Nov 14, 2008)

warrior said:


> i think ewebguru is more valuable in terms on payment .
> 
> Thank you guys for your valuable guide......... i going with ewebguru..



Thanks for choosing eWebGuru, if you have placed order, please inform I will process your order fast.

Currently eWebGuru is hosting apprx 5,000 domains, definately you will get quality service from us at competitive price.


----------



## nclick (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello All,

    I suggest you check out the reviews on *tophosts.netclickonline.com/ before you make a final decision on your web hosting provider.

Thanks,

*toolbarqueries.google.com/favicon.ico PR: 0*www.google.com/favicon.ico I: 21*www.google.com/favicon.ico L: 0*siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com/favicon.ico LD: 2*search.msn.com/favicon.ico I: 0wait...*bar-navig.yandex.ru/favicon.ico CY: wait...*www.yandex.ru/favicon.ico I: wait...*www.yandex.ru/favicon.ico L: wait...*search.yaca.yandex.ru/favicon.ico YCat: wait...*www.baidu.com/favicon.ico I: wait...*www.baidu.com/favicon.ico L: wait...*siteanalytics.compete.com/favicon.ico C: wait...*seodigger.com/favicon.ico SD: wait...


----------



## loneowais (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey...Ewebguru is nice but misses on some features...

I am looking for a host with similar plans like dreamhost, bluehost

I strictly want these things
>100 subdomains
>100 Parked Domains
>Full PHP5 support
>POP/SMTP
>Full FTP support
>25GB Bandwidth
>CPU/Bandwidth quota should be higher.
>Python Support would be really ncie

These features can be compromised with
>25GB Space(Min 10GB)


----------



## satyamy (Dec 2, 2008)

host4cheap.org - Sukhdeep

whost.in - Ravi

ewebguru.com - Ashok

outpowerhosting.com


all r reputed member of digit forum, all will give you Best Service
go as per your need


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for reference satyamy


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

loneowais said:


> Hey...Ewebguru is nice but misses on some features...
> 
> I am looking for a host with similar plans like dreamhost, bluehost
> 
> ...


Don't go for comparison among Indian web hosts and foreign web hosts. You will not get 1 Lakh visitor on the first day of your site launch. 

ewebguru, whost and host4cheap are the Top Indian webhosts.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2008)

I recommend:

*Outpowerhosting*
*outpowerhosting.com/

I host with them


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 4, 2008)

OutpowerHosting
Or Host4Cheap
I host with both and they are fantastico


----------

